# Ruger Single Nine 22 Mag Revolver Stainless Steel



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Pricy, perhaps and sure some would want a two barrel option. Picked this one up few days ago and simply was hard to resist. Absolutely a beauty.

http://www.ruger.com/products/newModelSingleSixSingleNine/models.html

Fired just over 2 dozen round, only need 3 loads to accomplish that! A couple rounds slightly snug on insertion, but this puppie is still brand new.

Performance was flawless, my aim abit off, as far from the best shooter. Seemed to shoot abit low but check that out later as looking now for a rest definitely !

Those not shooting a revolver beware of hands nearing the barrel while shooting, tho aware of this in my excitement edged near the bottom of barrel and promptly reminded as things suddenly warmed up.

Do I like this one, better believe it, perhaps my first quality entry. It's price tag and only for 22 mag, no dual option, won't make the top list. Pure fun its again a beauty!

Not to be restricted, ordered a Heritage dual barrel for 22 fun as well, lower quality but both worlds. if I do holster these will balance both hips!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

The long ejection rod for removal of spent rounds is smooth, lines up quickly with each click of the barrel.

Opening the load chamber allows clockwise spinning of the barrel, it's removal for cleaning simply place revolver upside down reveals the lock slide, held push while pulling out the rod abit snug on my new entry. Insertion slightly more tricky, push slide then back off very slightly lines mine up correctly. Takes just couple pushes to fully insert. More than one try and it's all mastered quickly!

As my first revolver different world at the indoor range. Spent rounds drop neatly on the table for a fast cleanup. As not the case on my magazine spent rounds flying everywhere! Nice change!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS on the new wheel gun! Ya' gotta love those .22 revolvers!! I like your idea of getting the dual cylinder for practicing. I recently picked up a Taurus Tracker with both cylinders... I love that revolver, feels GREAT in my hand, and has some weight to it!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your input, whew this ones a beauty. Even did a fan shoot, hard to resist. 

Heritage last arrived, will be able to pick it up Monday, Illinois waiting period. Tho like my SR 22, is abit finicky on ammo, sure the heritage will have zero issue.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Heritage has both barrels 22 and 22 Mag, makes a fun addition. On safety Ruger Nine wins, open the loader and barrel spins for safety loads. 

Heritage requires to cock back 2nd click to load, error handling it very well could fire. Practice here on the hammer is likely best. Course dry fire empty chamber can damage things. 

Still Heritage will be a fun knockabout. 

Back to the Ruger Nine 22 Mag. My friend at the indoor range couldn't stop shooting it, handling is great, easy loads, amazing quality pistol, to me worth the investment. He loved the slight extra kick firing the 22 Mag rounds, kept smiling!


----------

